# Done until April!!!



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, please excuse the rough coats they are shedding those awesome Colorado winter coats. I put pics of Daisy as reference to what she looks like when not pregnant or during winter they all get goat loose mineral, free choice quality alfalfa, free choice grass hay, baking soda, were just wormed about two months ago with ivermectin(both doses) and given a copper bolus. We realized a little late that the well water was affecting their copper levels.

Daisy is I think 9 years old now hand bred to my new Nigerian buck hunter only one time. She has a due date of March 4th.

Flora is Daisys kid. She was also bred only once by my Nigerian buck hunter confirmed pregnant and due March 7th. She is a FF.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Exciting!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I am excited!! I’m thinking triplets for daisy and twins for flora I’m headed to a wedding in another state for 36 hours on the 1st so just hoping they hold off for me!! They are both starting to hollow out by their tail heads sooooo there’s no telling


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow...you are going to be BUSY BEE! Yes its winter, they get shaggy warm coats...good thing! Cant wait to see Hunters kidos! I hope the girls dont do too much Doe Code on you! Happy Kidding!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Wow...you are going to be BUSY BEE! Yes its winter, they get shaggy warm coats...good thing! Cant wait to see Hunters kidos! I hope the girls dont do too much Doe Code on you! Happy Kidding!


Yes, me too! I'm happy because of the hand breeding and only one time! I won't have months of agonizing doe code only 1-2 weeks worth lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

I’m also super curious what hunters doe/buck ratio is lol I love this time of year!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh it's getting so close! YAY!
I hope they don't kid while you're at the wedding. Good luck!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh it's getting so close! YAY!
> I hope they don't kid while you're at the wedding. Good luck!


Me too!! I've given my 14 year old daughter and husband specific instructions to check and send me pics every morning and night I'm gone lol. Told them if it's daisy(old pro)just put her in the kidding pen and she will handle the rest lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> Me too!! I've given my 14 year old daughter and husband specific instructions to check and send me pics every morning and night I'm gone lol. Told them if it's daisy(old people) just put her in the kidding pen and she will handle the rest lol


Just like Hunter this is our first kidding season with Merlin right now he's 1 for 1 to bucks but there's still hope..I have 5 more to kid so maybe we'll get does. Merlin's sire was pretty much a 50/50, leaning slightly to does so... maybe?
I can't wait to see what happens with Hunter


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So far hunters 100% girls doesn’t count yet because those two doelings were the first kids he ever sired hehe we will see once everyone’s done for the season


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Just like Hunter this is our first kidding season with Merlin right now he's 1 for 1 to bucks but there's still hope..I have 5 more to kid so maybe we'll get does. Merlin's sire was pretty much a 50/50, leaning slightly to does so... maybe?
> I can't wait to see what happens with Hunter


It's so fun seeing what new bucks do their first season!!!! Hoping Merlin switches it up and doelings from here on out!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> It's so fun seeing what new bucks do their first season!!!! Hoping Merlin switches it up and doelings from here on out!


This is Merlin's first season siring kids too. I'm hoping he turns things around too Thanks


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Making a little progress I think... floras udder is filling some. I feel daisys milk glands very thick and full!! Otherwise neither one will let me touch anything haha stinkers. Flora is also sinking more around her tail head


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well daisy is due tomorrow and flora is due on Saturday.... daisy is killing me because she doesn’t look ready at all!!! I mean she is either pregnant or has some sort of health issue causing her stomach to look like that???!??! Would I feel her milk glands if she wasn’t pregnant???


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok...lets take some slow deep (doh)breaths...Its ok.:imok:..You have been introduced to the DoeCode:haha:. Pull your act together...Never Ever let them see you sweat!:hide: or it gets worse....much worse....(headsmash)


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok...lets take some slow deep (doh)breaths...Its ok.:imok:..You have been introduced to the DoeCode:haha:. Pull your act together...Never Ever let them see you sweat!:hide: or it gets worse....much worse....(headsmash)


Thanks as always!! that's exactly what I needed lol  man they make me so crazy!! Fingers crossed she gives me something tomorrow morning some sign/symptom lol. I won't even check her ligaments tomorrow maybe she will think she pulled something over on me.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Your a Good Goat Mama. We cant help ourselves, we get so attached and anticipation just causes so much havoc! We help each other thru these times. Just laugh a little at the insanity of it all! :heehee:


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Hmmm ya that udder photo really didn't look like a goat 1 week from kidding! Is Flora filling right up?


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

SalteyLove said:


> Hmmm ya that udder photo really didn't look like a goat 1 week from kidding! Is Flora filling right up?


So, flora is a ff so she definitely has more then she did hehe. She looks more ready then daisy but floras udder is teeny tiny. The mini kids might need a step stool if it doesn't get any larger.... daisy typically will give me at least a half gallon if not more a day so flora should also have good production. I'll post new pics this morning and see what you all think.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, here some updated pics. Daisy is the first 3 side, udder, and underneath belly showing her milk glands(I think that's what they are called) then udder pic of flora. Worst pictures ever by the way!!





















flora


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

SalteyLove said:


> Hmmm ya that udder photo really didn't look like a goat 1 week from kidding! Is Flora filling right up?


 True BUT I have a FF due on Monday....barely an udder at all. So, IDK. And I'm positive of her date, blood tested etc LOL


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Getting close!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

My thoughts are she is either at day 150 today (daisy) or not pregnant at all. She was hand bred one time soooo we will see soon I guess. As far as Flora she was hand bred only once as well but confirmed by ultrasound for a due date of the 7th... who knows lol these girls make us crazy right?!??


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sometimes the udder doesnt fill till baby is being delivered. So your girls look good!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh it's getting so close I can't wait to see the cute baby pictures! They're going to be adorable!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Well, I think flora is progressing right on schedule...maybe a day or two late from her due date this Saturday.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Daisy might be filling that udder.... not 100% sure but it felt heavier tonight then last time I felt it lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Daisys udder is filling as we speak!!!! In a matter of hours she went from yesterday's picture to this. She is standing off by herself, won't leave my side except to go stand in a corner by herself. She's staring off into space wide eyed. Also, very shifty in her back legs. Ligaments are still there but softening as fast as her udder is filling!!!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Ooooh, exciting! (dance)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:great:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

OoooooooIhhhh we are getting closer!!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> Daisys udder is filling as we speak!!!! In a matter of hours she went from yesterday's picture to this. She is standing off by herself, won't leave my side except to go stand in a corner by herself. She's staring off into space wide eyed. Also, very shifty in her back legs. Ligaments are still there but softening as fast as her udder is filling!!!
> View attachment 174893


Those are some beautiful hand milkin teats!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Those are some beautiful hand milkin teats!


The absolute best!!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Her udder really exploded today! Still have room for more but I'm thinking tomorrow because I have a hay auction to go to that's only once a month


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> The absolute best!!!


I cannot wait to milk my jade either! She has some beautiful ones too. But we still have a month to go. :/.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> Her udder really exploded today! Still have room for more but I'm thinking tomorrow because I have a hay auction to go to that's only once a month
> View attachment 174959


Oh goodness it DID go splodey on you. How exciting!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> I cannot wait to milk my jade either! She has some beautiful ones too. But we still have a month to go. :/.


It will fly by until the last week lol lol and thank you!! I love hand milking it's my therapy


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> It will fly by until the last week lol lol and thank you!! I love hand milking it's my therapy


Same for me! I love my milkin time.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow she really ballooned up! So exciting!
Can't wait to see the kids


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ohh! exciting! i have one due on the 7th too!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> Wow she really ballooned up! So exciting!
> Can't wait to see the kids


That girl just like to keep me guessing until the very last possible moment!!! Yesterday I was still questioning her pregnancy lol


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

So, I think daisys ligaments are gone.... she runs from me every time I try to feel for them but she's really sunken around her tail head


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Sounds close(dance)

Come on daisy, let's get this show on the road! We want to see your kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

She looks close! That tail arch says a lot 
Exciting! 
Yay kid pictures soon!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

GoofyGoat said:


> She looks close! That tail arch says a lot
> Exciting!
> Yay kid pictures soon!


I hope so!!! I'm just now finished with the hay auction heading back to check on her. She's an old pro so I left her in the kidding pen just in case she moved quicker then I anticipated.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Ligaments on daisy are gone gone!! Flora is hiding so I can’t check


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

daisysmaid said:


> Ligaments on daisy are gone gone!! Flora is hiding so I can't check


Yahoo! Can't wait to meet them!

Good luck and Happy Kidding!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Both in labor!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Both! WOW,
Good luck!
I'm looking forward to meeting all the new babies


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

daisysmaid said:


> Both in labor!!!!


Oh wow! You are going to be busy! How exciting:clappingdance) Let's go girls!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

What are the odds!! Last year daisy gave birth the same time as nonnie her kid now flora also her kid!!!!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

daisysmaid said:


> What are the odds!! Last year daisy gave birth the same time as nonnie her kid now flora also her kid!!!!!


She likes company when she's Kidding...that's a silly doe you have there


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Both contracting


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

One head coming first no legs!!! Help


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Glove and lube... very gently with one finger see if you can feel a leg, if you can pull it forward ...then carefully go after the second. if you can only get the one it'll be easier to get the shoulders thru. Work with the does contractions not against...when you can pull gently downward and out...

Lots of lube is going to help


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Here


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Hope you got baby out with no problems and all is well.


Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok..how are you? Take it slow...Just Like Goofy Goat said. You can do this..


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I hope mom and baby's doing well and your other doe and her kids are fine too...I know you have your hands full,
Update when you can please.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Oh man that was interesting and a bit scary all at the same time. Daisy my older doe went very fast once she started pushing. Both girls out and nursing in a matter of 20 mins!! Watching flora, even as a ff, it seemed to not be progressing. Then it started looking like a bubble was coming out of the wrong hole!!! At that point she was pushing harder so I put gloves on, lubed up and felt around. Felt teeth so I knew there was a head but it seemed to be stuck on her bone with nose facing towards the sky so I stood her up because I figure gravity would help and I pushed the nose back and down. Got the nose facing the right hole and she started pushing it out. She got up to the nostrils out then decided she needed a break. I grabbed the grain, molasses water to give her a boost of energy. Meanwhile I was gently helping stretch her. She hadn't pushed for about 20 mins I got super worried. After her break she got the head all the way out and I cleaned up his face so he could breath. I gently reached in and found a leg. It was tucked up and over his pwn shoulders!!! At first I thought it was a different kids leg but I had no option at that point except to tug gently during contractions and it was the matching set leg went with the head!!!! Got the leg out past the shoulder and let her finish up the rest!!!! Out came a huge buckling!! He took a minute to get going because he had a ton of fluid but within 20 mins up and nursing on his own! Man that was a day!!! 2 girls from daisy and buckling from flora. Will get better pics tomorrow. Thank you all so much for your help and encouragement!!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

GRAPHIC!!!

Here's the weird bubble I had never seen before which thank goodness for it because it made me investigate further


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You did :great:! 
Such beautiful Kidds!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Was that his bubble or just really stretched rectal tissue coming out of her rectum?


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Awww, so cute! Congrats!

Great job getting the bucklings out! It sounds like he was pretty stuck in there!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Great job! You did what you needed to, perfect!
Big Boys can be such buggers! He's awfully sweet though! Your new Doelings are adorable!


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

mariella said:


> Was that his bubble or just really stretched rectal tissue coming out of her rectum?


It didn't look or feel like a normal baby bubble so I would assume tissue. But I'm not sue because I've never seen that before. That's where his little nose was stuck


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well. THANKYOU for shareong & Teaching Us another Wonderful lesson from the Doe Delivery Code! !!!(embarrassed)
So many variables & opportunities! :goodjob:


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

Here's pictures of the babies this morning!!!! The little girls have blue eyes!! I'm so excited


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable. 

:goodjob:

She was pushing so hard, she slightly prolapsed her rectum.
If it is back in position and she is pooping OK, she will be OK.
If you see no poop, get a vet to check her.


----------



## daisysmaid (Jun 21, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Adorable.
> 
> :goodjob:
> 
> ...


Thank you! I didn't even to think to check but I do remember her popping this morning a bit softer then normal but given her just going through that I figure it's ok for now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:clapping: blue eyes!!! :nod: Healthy! :neat: they are here...Moms ok...
:imok:you...not so much! (rofl)(rofl)


----------

